# Klin Korea Green Monster



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone used one of these? If so any reviews??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

No one any experience??

Anyway I've a few ordered so I'll give an update once I get using one. I got them for my wheels given the hosepipe ban here in Northern Ireland so plan on using them when I'm doing my rinse-less wash 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

I would be interested to hear how you get on with them. 

When doing a rinse-less was i've been using bilberry, a hog hair brush and a pump sprayer of water to clean my wheels.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I use them for the dirty jobs like wheels and door jambs and they are pretty decent. I wouldn't say they are a game changer but they do a job for sure.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For wheels and white I just use a noodle mitt or one of the shaped MF wash mits. Can't see how special a dedicated MF can be.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

So just used the green monster cloth today for wheels during rinseless wash. 

They do a good job cleaning the wheels and particularly good on the tyres. It does get really dirty as you’d expect and it doesn’t just clean off. 

It’s good for drying the wheels after cleaning once rung out. Whether this will be a worthwhile buy will all depend on the longevity of it but it does seem to be quite durable. 

For £3.95 it does seem a decent buy and I think will have plenty of uses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

